# Static IP Resets after Reboot (W2K8 R2 x64 Std)



## apr911 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey all

Having a strange issue here... 

I set a static IP address for one of my network adapters and mistyped my subnet mask.... I went in to the adapter settings and fixed it to the correct subnet and my network started working correctly...

The problem I am having is every time I reboot, the subnet mask resets to the incorrect one making my network drives inaccessible and requiring to manually go a change the subnet mask again...

It just does not seem to want to remember the updated settings....

Any thoughts? Im running Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard x64

Thanks


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Maybe try this? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357


----------

